# Ear Wig My Eye......and Eggs Too!



## N2TORTS (May 17, 2014)

Well Gang here is a cool critter and her eggs ….found while adventuring at the Cove’
(not too sharp of pics as I couldn’t see thing myself…holding camera in one hand , lifting up rock with the other hand …and flashlight in my mouth! I have never seen eggs like this before. When I disturbed her by lifting up her fortress as well as the light, She started to dig and scatter the eggs.
A couple days later I went to take some better pictures to share with you all, and by gosh …the Eggs have hatched …there were “micro” teenie weenie pincher bugs running around . So small you really have to look at the picture carefully.
Enjoy ………


[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW2_zps453afbbb.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
JD~
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW5_zpsc21f0187.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW6_zpscc797c61.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW_zps46d4ea3d.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW7_zps7ef0fb32.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW1_zps447e8a3e.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/BUWOW7_zps7ef0fb32.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a33_zpse96c6752.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a55_zps378dd5a4.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a33_zps6a884d02.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a55_zpsca46454c.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a55_zpsa55e3bb9.jpg.html]

[/URL
]
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/May%202014/a33_zps7b642c2b.jpg.html]

[/URL
][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 17, 2014)

Ewwwe! But it is interesting...


----------



## wellington (May 17, 2014)

Cool pics, but I would have smushed her and her eggs. I hate those things. So creepy and those pinchers scare the crap out of me.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 17, 2014)

wellington said:


> Cool pics, but I would have smushed her and her eggs. I hate those things. So creepy and those pinchers scare the crap out of me.


 Now Now Barb...I didn't think anything would scare you ..A Teenager"? (grin) .....here was a tid bit I found...

Pincher bugs, commonly known as pinchers, are six legged insects from the Dermaptera insect order. They are probably identified by their peculiar pincers that act as forceps situated at the back of the abdomen. This characteristic of having pincers is known as cerci. The order Dermaptera consists of about 12 families and around 1800 species of insects. Pinchers also have wings folded underneath and are rarely used. They are scavengers by nature but some of them are predators and omnivorous. They feed on plants, fruits, vegetables, and on dead and decaying animal bodies. They also eat live insects such as plant lice and catch large insects such as bluebottle flies with their forceps
Read more at Buzzle: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/pincher-bugs.html


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2014)

Yes, even me, a teenager , bah hahaha, I can't even say it without cracking up Besides I don't like almost all bugs, if they have pinchers or pincers or they sting, bite or just look creepy, they scare me. Heck, Tom had to convince me that I could handle using Dubia roaches for my lizards. My hubby was real happy about that one Last thing you want when you own rental property is roaches in your house I don't touch them though. They are really hard though picking up with tweezers, they are so flat. They aren't too bad though and now I want a colony


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2014)

I will have my torch out soon as I put down my camera if that was in my yard.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I will have my torch out soon as I put down my camera if that was in my yard.


A small lighter does the job well enough.


----------



## tortadise (May 23, 2014)

Man all you bug killers out there. I think they're awesome. They are a huge spoke in the ecosystem wheel.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2014)

They are are impossible to contain to use as a food source. (i believe they can climb air) A pest, but harmless.


----------

